# HELP, Where can i get BMW cell-phone battery???



## Katharotiya (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi friends,
I have recently brought a 1998 BMW 750il, it has cell-phone in center console, but i think it's battery is died. can anyone tell me where can i get new battery for this phone??? and who provides service for this phone? bmw?


----------



## Din (Feb 21, 2006)

pics of the phone? try ebay.


----------



## Katharotiya (Sep 25, 2007)

*my cell phone picture...*

hey, this is a picture of my cell phone, i dont know the model number. help me to know where i can get new battery for this phone? and who provides service for this phone?
Thank you buddy,


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

*Battery*

If you see a number on the battery, try googling it


----------



## Din (Feb 21, 2006)

take off the battery and look on the back of the phone is there anythign that says model #? or can u get me a closer pic of the phone?


----------



## Katharotiya (Sep 25, 2007)

*thnks Din...*

Thanks Din for ur reply. i will send you all that number as soon as i get back to my car. i am away from my car on business tour. i had this picture in my computer so i sent it to you.
thank you,


----------

